# jailbreak itv 2 4.3 (8F305)



## Xman379 (25 Juin 2011)

bonjour a tous,

après avoir télécharger une dizaine de firmware itv2 4.3 8F305, snowbreeze ne reconnait pas les firmwares ( not valid) pourtant je vais sur les sites indiqué par plusieurs tuto.

 que dois-je faire? ou se trouve le vrai firmware? ou es-ce une erreur de manip?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse....


----------



## tumazul (29 Juin 2011)

Salut,
Je galère aussi depuis 2 jours avec ce problème de firmware non valide.
Puis je suis tombé sur ce post : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3128667?start=180&tstart=0
Il y a un lien megaupload avec un firmware qui fonctionne.


----------



## Xman379 (2 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour Tumazul,
tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse, je viens de le mettre a télécharger  et je te tiens informé.... encore merci....


----------



## bazic (10 Août 2011)

n 'a pas fonctionné pur moi


----------

